# adders in dorset?



## BOURNEMOUTH_LAD (Jul 15, 2011)

hey everyone, does anybody know the best place to look for adders in dorset? i really want to see one in its natural habitat and get some pictures for my college course work. any info would be appreciated thanks :no1:


----------



## jonodrama (May 7, 2009)

BOURNEMOUTH_LAD said:


> hey everyone, does anybody know the best place to look for adders in dorset? i really want to see one in its natural habitat and get some pictures for my college course work. any info would be appreciated thanks :no1:


The reptile centre in the new forest is the easiest place to see them, I know its not the wild but at least you're pretty much certain to see them. 

what course are you doing??


----------



## BOURNEMOUTH_LAD (Jul 15, 2011)

jonodrama said:


> The reptile centre in the new forest is the easiest place to see them, I know its not the wild but at least you're pretty much certain to see them.
> 
> what course are you doing??


animal care level3 diploma... its hard! lol


----------



## Skeet (Nov 25, 2010)

Depending on where you are, there are some woods down that way...might be hard to find...I think it is called The New Forest...or something:whistling2:...anyway, if you can find it...look there in some of the open areas and scrubland...


----------

